# Suffering Labourer Packed off...!!!



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

One of the labor working in my company, had a bad fall from a height , He had a paralytic attack and is paralyzed. Now my employer is just rushing things like visa cancellation and packing him off to his homeland. He doesn't even want to provide medical care, He is doing all this, just because he will have to pay a blood money of 150k if the labor dies.

It all happened because of the improper safety gear, I have been putting words across to the management to provide the labors with adequate and standard safety gear, But my Director thinks investing in proper safety gear is a waste. They provide these poor labors with sub standard and incomplete safety gears.They are not even provided with masks to work in hazardous areas, 90 percent of them have breathing disorders.

Every time i try to bring to the notice of the management about this, they just get back to me with a "MIND YOUR F*****G BUSINESS". 

But this incident just blew the lid on me. It just inhumane to be doing this. I Just Walked into the Directors cabin and let out my anger, and now he is telling me to keep shut or he is going to lodge a complain of account misappropriation on me ( Completely False ).


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Isn't There anything called Human Rights in this part of the world. Isn't there any place i can take this issue to.??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, you're wasting your time. Even most of the embassies here do absolutely nothing because they're worried if they rock the boat, they'll get re-assigned to Nigeria or something.

It might be worth sending an anonymous e-mail to 7Days or The National to highlight what has happened, but even if they report on it, it's not going to go anywhere.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> No, you're wasting your time. Even most of the embassies here do absolutely nothing because they're worried if they rock the boat, they'll get re-assigned to Nigeria or something.
> 
> It might be worth sending an anonymous e-mail to 7Days or The National to highlight what has happened, but even if they report on it, it's not going to go anywhere.


Is it that bad.? Is this all a human life is worth here??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's probably worth less than that.

In most parts of the world, there's a small part of society that comprises of scumbags who don't value human life and would happily let people die if it convenienced their lives in any way.

In the Middle East, this part of society extends to governments and corporations.

Look at this for example: 

gulfnews : Manila rejects Saudi appeal to lower maids' wages

This isn't one scumbag Arab family exploiting their housemaids, this is one scumbag Arab country trying to exploit 1.2 million borderline slaves by 200% more than it already does.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Expatkid. My nanny came to me a few months ago with a similar problem, some 25 year old Indian guy was working on the Metro line when he fell and was paralysed from the waist down. He was left in Rashid Hospital for months on end with no one bothered to help him out, the company wasn't willing to admit it's fault either.
In the end, they collected money in Church and paid for an air ticket home so he could be cared for properly.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Empathize with you.  One human life is not equal to another human life here. First thing is to look at their nationality, then their passport to see if the nationality maybe doesnt match and they have to treat them a 'little' better just in case is an embassy who would make a stink. 

The safety of the labourers is of little concern. 

You only have to look how many times the temperature goes over 50C...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I work in construction and feel strongly that Health and Safety is everyone's problem and that we should all take active steps to keep each other safe. Unfortunately, as you found out, we are in the minority and most companies simply do not care.

I really do think that the authorities need to take up this battle. Funnily enough, the Labour Law has a provision that compels all employers to provide adequate PPE to all their employees...good initiative but of no good to anyone if no one polices the law and ensure that companies comply with it.

Aside from the law, there is also a drastic change in attitude required. As Gavtek has rightly pointed out, there are people out there who do not appreciate the value of human life and who would quite happily treat a dog better than a human being simply because they can.

Sad really!  However, good on you for having the courage to speak up.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I really do think that the authorities need to take up this battle. Funnily enough, the Labour Law has a provision that compels all employers to provide adequate PPE to all their employees...*good initiative but of no good to anyone if no one polices the law and ensure that companies comply with it.*
> 
> .


Check part if bold. 

The "no work between 12 noon and 3pm rule is strictly enforced that is why people follow it.
Adequate PPE law is not enforced properly, companies try to get away with it

Similarly law against drivers jumping red lights is enforced very strictly so people rarely get away with it, OTTH law against car tint above 30% is not enforced that much, so every other person has a 'who cares what the law is, i want tint so i can be anonymous when i drive like a moron"


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

As long as people come here to work for nothing, companies will continue to pay nothing. Labor laws are an oxymoron it's excepted so nothing will change... I have never seen in my life people abused like they are here especially domestic workers. It's kind of sickening to me, And it almost always along racial lines. Very sad situation.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Yipppeeee.. At-last did succeed in getting the laborer a compensation. 

Everything started with me handing over my resignation. They dint want to loose a project engineer halfway through a project, When i have handled the whole project from tendering stage. 

They approved a compensation based on the monthly wage and also the medical expenses which will be incurred by him.


( Psssst : They don`t know that i already have decided to quit by the second week of June .. lol..)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nice one expatkid, I've got nothing but admiration for you.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, hats off to you. I'll buy you a few rounds if we meet!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Nice one expatkid, I've got nothing but admiration for you.


Thank you,Have never felt so good about me...he he..On cloud nine ninety nine ( If anything like that exists..he he)


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> Yes, hats off to you. I'll buy you a few rounds if we meet!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

that's truly awesome!


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job Expatkid, you are the man.

I will add few comments is you don't mind:

- I've noticed in both cases we are talking about greedy companies, so the goverment is not related directly to the issue.

- we know there are so many backdoor in labour laws in this this country, so your suggestion and complains may give fruits if you tried. Don't say it's usless do your part and the keep the rest on GOD almighty.

- I'm talking about asians now, you need to run a campaign in poor areas to protect those poor people from being cheated by companies & by greedy recruitment offices in those countries . they should know their minimum rights required in anywhere.

Thanks,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The government is directly responsible for the lack of regulation and enforcement of the laws. They have been instrumental in allowing this culture to exist, so much so that most of the government owned "private companies" partake in similar practices.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

expatkid said:


> Yipppeeee.. At-last did succeed in getting the laborer a compensation.
> 
> They approved a compensation based on the monthly wage and also the medical expenses which will be incurred by him.


Congrats, Bro... If we ever meet remind me I owe you a drink.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Congrats, Bro... If we ever meet remind me I owe you a drink.


Noted..!! Will surely not forget that..

Thank you..!!


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well done bud. 



expatkid said:


> Yipppeeee.. At-last did succeed in getting the laborer a compensation.
> 
> Everything started with me handing over my resignation. They dint want to loose a project engineer halfway through a project, When i have handled the whole project from tendering stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay! You are almost forgiven for being a Malayali hater!  Great job!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job; I am ashamed i would probably not have the stomach to go as far as you did, Dubai needs more people like you


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Yay! You are almost forgiven for being a Malayali hater!  Great job!!


Thank you...


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Great job; I am ashamed i would probably not have the stomach to go as far as you did, Dubai needs more people like you


It dint take much of me. I already had decided that i will be laying my papers by second week of june. All it took me was to prepond the date, but for a cause. It did work.!!! Thats all it took for me.

Thank you ..!!


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

expatkid said:


> It dint take much of me. I already had decided that i will be laying my papers by second week of june. All it took me was to prepond the date, but for a cause. It did work.!!! Thats all it took for me.
> 
> Thank you ..!!


Great!!! God helped u in helping the poor person.

To be honest, i worked for 1 such company.They would treat the employees like animals who would work for 12hrs on duty and get peanuts paid.I still wonder if my country (India) is such a bad country 2 work for that they work here as animals.Answer is big No. 

I always tried to ensure that the employees are fairly treated and since i was in HR i helped them to good extent.

I believe we all should do what we can to help these helpless people.

Ray.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

*A New Development* 

From nowhere the environment department landed down at the workshop last evening, handed a huge list of violations and imposed a hefty fine. The director has been warned to rectify the same within a week or face closure of the company. Woohooo, I dint know an anonymous call can do so much..!!!!!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent! Advice, you know nothing about making that call...


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> Excellent! Advice, you know nothing about making that call...


Yup , I know nothing about making that call..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well.. that is a bit surprising they handed this out.... very surprising. 

But very good and do hope something comes of it.


----------

